# going to pine log today, anybody want to go?



## smwright (Jan 31, 2014)

Headed up to pine log to try some hogs. If anybody wants to go give me a call/text. 678-920-9574


----------



## smwright (Jan 31, 2014)

Did everybody have to go back to work today or something?


----------



## pnome (Jan 31, 2014)

Yup.  I'm going tomorrow though.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 1, 2014)

pnome said:


> Yup.  I'm going tomorrow though.



Any luck today pnome? I'm gonna try to go Saturday


----------



## pnome (Feb 1, 2014)

brandonsc said:


> Any luck today pnome? I'm gonna try to go Saturday



Had a little bit of excitement.  I walked in from Oak st and made my way on up to the top of Little Pine Log mountain.  It was a tough haul up there and I was taking a rest, sitting on a stump when I hear all heck break loose in a little pine thicket about 50yrds away.  I watch real close and I can see little piglets jumping all around and carrying on.  Got my rifle up and was searching for momma but I never saw her, or the piglets again.   

About two minutes later, I see what caused all the fuss.  A bobcat comes out of the thicket with it's prize.  At least someone is eating pork tonight.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 2, 2014)

That's awesome I had to work and didn't get to go


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm off thursday through sunday, if any of you want to go, pm me. i was off of oak street yesterday.


----------



## pnome (Feb 2, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> i'm off thursday through sunday, if any of you want to go, pm me. i was off of oak street yesterday.



Which pick-up were you driving?  

When I came out around 2 there were two other trucks there that weren't there when I headed in at first light.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 2, 2014)

gray silverado. i was parked next to a smaller red pickup i believe.


----------



## pnome (Feb 2, 2014)

I was the grey f-150.  See anything?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 2, 2014)

pnome said:


> I was the grey f-150.  See anything?



A lot of hog droppings, mostly on the roads. I went squirrel hunting, and only saw one of them.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 3, 2014)

pnome said:


> Had a little bit of excitement.  I walked in from Oak st and made my way on up to the top of Little Pine Log mountain.  It was a tough haul up there and I was taking a rest, sitting on a stump when I hear all heck break loose in a little pine thicket about 50yrds away.  I watch real close and I can see little piglets jumping all around and carrying on.  Got my rifle up and was searching for momma but I never saw her, or the piglets again.
> 
> About two minutes later, I see what caused all the fuss.  A bobcat comes out of the thicket with it's prize.  At least someone is eating pork tonight.



Heck YEA!!

Awesome!! I haven't had much luck lately


----------



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 3, 2014)

are their a lot of hogs in pinelog. i live near thinking about baiting a few in.


----------



## smwright (Feb 3, 2014)

There is a good amount of hogs. I saw a group of 12 a few weeks ago.  Missed the shot due to the thick vegetation. You have to walk a good bit to find them. Especially now that the secondary gates are closed. I will be headed up there again this week. Good luck out there.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Feb 3, 2014)

I am a bit confused with the new regulations , can I use centerfire or is it still just rimfire since it's small game?


----------



## smwright (Feb 3, 2014)

Bobcat & Fox

Dec. 1–Feb. 28. No limit. Hunting with dogs allowed. Bobcats and foxes may be hunte with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Feb 3, 2014)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey "smwright" or anyone else for that matter...I'm getting out there this weekend...you in?


----------



## reformed (Feb 3, 2014)

Are all gates open? I'd like to get out tomorrow or Wednesday.  From past posts and general conversation I'm understanding that I can bring my .30-30...?


----------



## pnome (Feb 3, 2014)

Gates are not open.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 3, 2014)

brijac said:


> Hey "smwright" or anyone else for that matter...I'm getting out there this weekend...you in?



I'm gonna try for Saturday morning


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 3, 2014)

I may be able to go this weekend, depends on work.  Havent been since the managed hunt.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 4, 2014)

Was talking to smwright about meeting up on Saturday morning. Who else would be interested? Where would anyone like to start at. I'd be partial to oak st, or east valley, but up for anything.


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like we have a huntin party!  Lets make a time and location decision. I agree with 308-mike; east valley or oak street, or (maybe walk in from the side of the road not far from the stamp creek / hwy 411 intersection)? I know the East Valley area pretty well, but love hittin a new areas too. How about the time, are you guys wantin to hit it at first light or want to wait till it comes up a little? ...Brian


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 4, 2014)

This weekend is the quota hunt for the dog hunters. Can the rest of us small game/hog hunt? I didn't think we were allowed to.


----------



## pnome (Feb 4, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> This weekend is the quota hunt for the dog hunters. Can the rest of us small game/hog hunt? I didn't think we were allowed to.



No I don't think so.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang. I'm off on Thursday if anyone wants to try then. Probably just need to take my .22 mag.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 4, 2014)

just checked the regs no small game open from the 6 to 9 for the quota dog hunt but reopens on the 10


----------



## smwright (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok. Well since that fell though for this weekend. Im usually free to go whenever so lets all plan for another weekend this month. I am free tomorrow and thursday so if any one else wants to go, lets go.


----------



## smwright (Feb 6, 2014)

I went out to yesterday, wednesday, walked about 7 miles. I didnt see any pigs but I found a few good spots that have been hit hard recently. I will post some pics of some rubs and tracks I found.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2014)

I might be able to go next weekend. I've looked for oak street and could never find it. Where the heck is it.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I might be able to go next weekend. I've looked for oak street and could never find it. Where the heck is it.



Heading north on Hwy 411 it's the next road to the right past Stamp Creek Rd. It goes past the dove fields and the part of Oak Street goes through private property before hitting WMA again.


----------



## smwright (Feb 6, 2014)

Oak st is basically a "residential" street till you hit the wma boundary then its gravel. Its real easy to miss if you havent been before. I pass it sometimes and I've been there a number of times.


----------



## pnome (Feb 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I might be able to go next weekend. I've looked for oak street and could never find it. Where the heck is it.



https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zFmUkhHM1aDE.kjdmNRkmGqU4


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pine Log use to have a NO Furbearers season! Does anyone know if it is legal now to take fox and bobcat on Pine Log? Thanks!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2014)

the last bank fisherman said:


> are their a lot of hogs in pinelog. i live near thinking about baiting a few in.





ok................uhhhhh no.............dont do that, its illegal.

Now if you know any adjoining Neighbors of PL, that my friend is another story.

Pinelog is a WMA, aka Wildlife Management Area and it is Unlawful to put out any bait at Any Time on Any WMA.

Click Here
http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../hunting/pdf/regulations/13GAHD-FINAL-LR3.pdf

Page 40, I think it is the 8th bullet point on the Red Chart Entitled Unlawful Activities on WMAs..............

Please dont do unlawful activities on our WMAs as it will look bad for all of us and just Might Jack things up for the ones of us who Enjoy the WMAs systems just fine the way they are....................

Thank You,

Bruce


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2014)

stiles1682 said:


> Pine Log use to have a NO Furbearers season! Does anyone know if it is legal now to take fox and bobcat on Pine Log? Thanks!



Great Question!

 Last Years Regulations Book DID Say, "No Furbearer Season" under the Pinelog Specific Section.......THIS years Book Does NOT say anything about Furbearers.

I have not made the call to Our Guys, but it would be a good idea if you did........Then let us know what they say.

The few times I have called or had any contact with any DNR Office, they have been Very Helpful, kind and appreciative.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2014)

Danny Leigh said:


> Heading north on Hwy 411 it's the next road to the right past Stamp Creek Rd. It goes past the dove fields and the part of Oak Street goes through private property before hitting WMA again.



it does, but the gate is closed again..........

I went to Allatoona on Wednesday for a few hours, had no luck, but DID SEE SIGN of Piggies


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 7, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> it does, but the gate is closed again..........
> 
> I went to Allatoona on Wednesday for a few hours, had no luck, but DID SEE SIGN of Piggies



Ah yes, but you can still walk it. 

Took em long enough to get to Allatoona! They've been at Pine Log for probably 30 years now and Allatoona isn't that far away.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 7, 2014)

Next Wednesday smwright and myself are going to meet up at pine log and chase pigs, if anyone cares to join.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 7, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> it does, but the gate is closed again..........
> 
> I went to Allatoona on Wednesday for a few hours, had no luck, but DID SEE SIGN of Piggies



Bruce, last year I grabbed a map of allatoona and went there. I was trying to find that area of land that is like a peninsula, jetting out into the lake, and kept winding up in peoples backyards. Where did you go to get onto allatoona?


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 7, 2014)

Write me in as a maybe for Wed depends if I work Tuesday night or not what's yalls plan?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 8, 2014)

nothing written in stone, but looking at east valley. i'm all for being there early at sunrise. seems to be about the time some of the more successful pine log hoggers are there.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I came across some good news and bad news. Bad news is they're calling for a winter storm warning Tuesday into Wednesday. With an ice storm on the way. Probably good idea to try pine log hog hunt anotjer day. Everybody be safe those days. Good news I saw, in the regulations, they have scheduled a coyote hunt March 1 to March 20, using small game weapons. 3 extra weeks of hog hunting pine log in better weather.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Any of yall planning on going tomorrow? me and a buddy are going to try and see if we cant get on some, just curious if we may see yall there?


----------

